# To obtain visa CA 143 after UT173 Contributory Parents Migration



## AKC (Aug 2, 2010)

I obtained Contributory Parent visa Temp UT173 after paying approx half of the amount due for permanent visa. I lived in Australia for two years and found it paradise. When the time came to finally apply for 143 (temp to Permanent) i was forced to come back due to the illness of my mother.
Because I was under the stress and the money was required here for the treatment of my mother I decidec to come back.
I very kindly received a message from Parent Visa Centre Australia that due to new rules you can still apply for 143(t-p). It is now almost one year that my UT173 ceased.
I have requested PVC for further guidance but I have not received any message.
Can any body guide me how to proceed for 143 visa. I am ready to pay the balance amount as per rules. I will be obliged if any one can guide me.
AKC


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

It seems like your next step is to actually apply for the 143, PVC will not give guidance (that is what migration agents are for). However they will more likely point you to the forms available at the Immi website. 



AKC said:


> I obtained Contributory Parent visa Temp UT173 after paying approx half of the amount due for permanent visa. I lived in Australia for two years and found it paradise. When the time came to finally apply for 143 (temp to Permanent) i was forced to come back due to the illness of my mother.
> Because I was under the stress and the money was required here for the treatment of my mother I decidec to come back.
> I very kindly received a message from Parent Visa Centre Australia that due to new rules you can still apply for 143(t-p). It is now almost one year that my UT173 ceased.
> I have requested PVC for further guidance but I have not received any message.
> ...


----------

